# التعريف بالشهادات المهنية



## mos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

أخوانى الكرام .. تختلط المسميات أحيانا بشأن تعاريف وطرق الحصول على الشهادات المهنية .. لذا رأيت أنه من المفيذ ذكر عدد من الشهادات المرموقة لنشر المعلومات والفائدة.

1- شهادة capm ( إدارة مشروعات )التى تناسب الزملاء ذوى الخبرة الجديدة. PMI.ORG

2- شهادة PMP ( محترف ادارة مشروعات)للخبرات المتوسطة والكبيرة pmi.org

3- الشهادات المقدمة من المظمة الأمريكية لتطوير التكاليف aacei.org

ccc cce evp psp 
وتحتاج لخبرة 4 سنوات كحد أدنى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75817.html

أما شهادة CCT فلا تشترط الخبرة

4- شهادة CFCC من
AACEI.ORG 

وتسمى CERTIFIED FORENSIC CLAIMS CONSULTSNT 

بدون كتب دراسية والأختبار بالكامل OPEN BOOK والكمبيوتر المحمول.

5- شهادات منظمة الجودة الأمريكية وأشهرها الحزام الأسود والأخضر 6SIGMA

6 - شهادات حصر الكميات RICS.ORG

7- شهادة محكم معتمد من مركز القاهرة الأقليمى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى 

www.crcica.org.eg 

أنظر الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99674.html

ويشرفنى الرد على أى تساؤل..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم mos

كل الامتنان والشكر لك على افادتنا بتلك المعلومات المفيدة
وعلى سرعة استجابتك لطلبنا في ذلك

كما اود ان تلقي مزيدا من الضوء والمعرفية 
على الشهادة الخاصة بالـ CLAIMS بالبند رقم 4
واهداف دوراتها والحصول عليها

كل الشكر لك ولافادتك لنا


----------



## mos (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بالنسبة لشهادة CFCC

شهادة استشارى مطالبات شرعى معتمد

باختصار تحتاج لخبرة 16 سنة
ثم تقديم ورقة فنية عن الطالبات 
ثم الأختبار ...... والأقرب بفبراير القادم بالدمام
وللمزيد يمكن الأطلاع بالموقع والذى به توضيح كامل..
مع التحية..


http://www.aacei.org/certification



http://www.aacei.org/certification/CFCC/welcome.shtml



Eligibility
Education: A 4-year college/university degree in engineering, building construction technology, business, economics, construction management, architecture, computer science, mathematics, or a related field. 
Experience: 8 years of verifiable experience in claims. 
Certifications after Education: All candidates must have at least one of the following professional certifications – Certified Cost Consultant/Certified Cost Engineer (CCC/CCE), Planning & Scheduling Professional (PSP), Certified Construction Manager (CCM), Certified Professional Constructor (CPC), Professional Engineer (PE), Registered Architect (RA), or Chartered Quantity Surveyor (CQS). If a candidate does not possess one of these certifications, s/he may substitute an additional 8 years of claims-related experience in lieu of the certification. 
References: Four (4) letters of recommendation from Industry professionals (attorneys, in-house legal counsel, and/or clients, past or present) familiar with the candidate’s claims-related experience must accompany the application. Please identify those persons providing recommendations on your behalf. 
Written Report or Professional Paper: Submission of an expert report submitted as evidence, a formal claim submittal, or a professional paper accepted for publication, any of which must have been written within the 24 months prior to applying to sit for the examination. 
AACE International’s Canon of Ethics: Each candidate accepts AACE’s Canon of Ethics and agrees to guide their professional practice in accordance with ASFE’s Recommended Practices for Design Professionals Engaged as Experts in the Resolution of Construction Industry Disputes.


Application and Payment of Fees
Regular member fee is US$350 and regular non-member fee is US$500, subtract $50 for the early fee. Upon successfully completing the CFCC examination, you will hold the CFCC designation for three years at which time you will have to recertify through the AACE professional credit plan in order to retain the CFCC designation. 
Submit the application, education verification, experience verification, certification verification, letters of recommendation, written report or professional paper and fees, at least 60 days before the next exam date to be scheduled at an exam site. Additionally, you must submit a signed AACE Canon of Ethics statement with your application.


Verification of Qualifications
Applications are reviewed and verified prior to an individual being eligible to sit for the examination.


Passing the Examination
To become CFCC certified, a passing grade must be achieved on the 7-hour exam as determined by the Certification Board.
Please note that you will need to allow 8 hours in your scheduled time. The first part of the exam will take approximately 3 hours. Then you will have a 1 hour break for lunch. The second part of the exam will take approximately 4 hours.


Recommended Study Materials for the CFCC exam:
Recommended readings should not be required for you to pass this examination since the exam is built around your job-related experience requirements. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Online Application


Print & Mail Application 


Guide to CFCC Certification


----------



## virtualknight (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mos (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*Ipma*

منقول

تفاصيل شهادة ipma

بالرابط

http://www.4shared.com/get/65719658/.../ICB_V_30.html

مع التحية..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> منقول
> 
> تفاصيل شهادة ipma
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم mos
يبدو ان الملف قد ازيل
حيث الرسالة انه غير موجود
is not valid

كل الشكر لك
املين ان تعيد رفعه


----------



## mos (4 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/get/65719658/.../ICB_V_30.html

مع التحية


----------



## mos (4 نوفمبر 2008)

تم أرفاق الملف مع الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر اليك موصول اخونا الكريم mos


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## KSA_ENG (22 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم
احتاج يا اخوان الى مذكرات او شيتات عن cce 
ممكن


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (24 ديسمبر 2008)

لفت نظري شهادة camp
وهي للخبرات الجديدة..
ارجو التوضيح.. هل تحتاج امتحان من معهد pmi ايضا
لأنني وبالفعل أريد التدرج خطوة خطوة نحو ال pmp
وهل ياترى مستوى الشهادة يساعد في العمل بادارة المشروعات


----------



## arch_hleem (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ mos ... ارجو التقصيل بخصوص شهادة ال RICS


----------



## hmt241 (12 أبريل 2010)

ما هى الشهادات المهنيه الممكن للمهندس الخريج ان ياخذها او الطلاب فى السنوات الاخيره ... لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mos (12 أبريل 2010)

أبحث عن شهادة 
cct

فى الموقع 
aacei.org


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الكبير 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## younim (14 يوليو 2010)

*PMBOK®Guide 4th Edition - Project Management Body of Knowledge fourth edition*

السلام عليكم 
تفضلوا اخواني واخواتي الكرام بالحصول علي PMBOK®Guide 4th Edition
Project Management Body of Knowledge fourth edition
WITHOUT PASSWORD


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر على التعريفات المهمة بالشهادات المهنية للاخ الكريم


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## mos (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أود أضافة الشهادات المتعلقة بموضوع LEED
GA or AP
مع التحية


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

